# Angeln in Dahme (Ostsee)



## Mjanek (18. August 2004)

*Angeln in Dahme (Ostsee) Brauche Tip's !!!*

Hallo
Ich fahre am Freitag für 10 Tage nach Dahme (komme aus NRW und habe null Ahnung vom Küstenangeln) und wollte mich erkundigen was man als Spinnfischer in dem Gebiet so alles treiben kann (Speziell vom Ufer aus) also es wäre sehr nett wenn mir jemand einige Stellen empfehlen könnte die man auch zu Fuss beangeln kann.Auch Köderempfehlungen und zu erwartende Fischarten wären nicht schlecht.
Gruß an alle
Markus


----------



## Dorsch Adi (18. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Dahme (Ostsee)*

Schau mal im BB und Meerforellenforum vorbei da gibts schon einige Antworten!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Dahme (Ostsee)*

Moin, ich war in Dahme erst ein mal und kenn mich da nicht so aus aber dort ist ein Leuchtturm und unterhalb des selben geht ein Riff hinaus in die See. Von dort soll man sehr hervorragend spinnen können.
Ansonsten nimm mal Dorsch Adis Tipp an uns suche im BB Forum. Da steht schon ne Menge über Dahme.


----------

